# Oklahoma Pigeon Breeders??????



## Bob R (Sep 7, 2003)

In a previous post I indicated that I had tried to take basically wild pigeons and cage then up for 90days and turn them loose expecting them to hang around my back yard as pets.and as I said previously, they ran off.

I would like to try again and after reading some of the suggestions from this group I probably should try tumbler or roller pigeons (I assume they are the same)…The only problem I have is my local source to get pigeons has gone out of business or moved out of town ..I’m now wondering if any of you might know of a Tulsa or Eastern Oklahoma breeder that I could buy some from???….Also, could any of you tell me what price range I could expect to pay for these pigeons???

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi Bob,
Glad to hear you are ready for rollers. If you e-mail me pvtly and tell me what city you are in & what cities are around you, I will check the NBRC (Nat. Birmingham Roller Club) directly & give you some contacts. Go for 2-3 pairs to start. Only pay $$ for what you personally see fly/perform. Most tumblers are rollers that only do a few flips-but if you ever see a spinner (roller) do a 40 ft. spin, so fast he's a blur, you'll be hooked!!
CHRIS


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You havea couple of racing pigeon clubs at and around tulsa. One in sallisaw to. A kormora tumbler club I think around clarmore. Young racers would be easy to settle And its not right for breeding season at this time but You cuold raise some From some old birds And i could give you some to breed from Im in Enid Okla 120 miles west of tulsa. Where are you located


----------



## Bob R (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks re Lee

I'm in Muskogee...Of the clubs you mentioned, Clarmore or Sallisaw are probably the closest to me and I would like to know who to contact in these clubs if you would happen to know....Enid is getting little far to drive.

Thanks again

Bob R


----------



## Bob R (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi Chris

Thanks for the response...I'm in the process of building a loft and don't need the pigeons just yet, but I'd like to know if I will be able to get pigeons before I go to the trouble of building the loft...I live in Muskogee Okla, which is in eastern Okla...Tulsa is the nearest large town...Could you also give me the price range I should pay for these pigeons???

Thanks

Bob


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I think there are a few pigeon breeders in muskogee also. The sallisaw club is gwy cherokee. Its a racing club I lived in tahlequah left in 2000. I will try to look up the sallisaw club and ask a friend about who is left in your area. also okmulgee.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

contact person for the sallisaw club is mary wright call 1 918 775 7330 that should help find you some birds and perhaps you may be interested in racing them or maybe later good luck


----------



## Bob R (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks le Lee

You're a big help...I sure know about Tahlequoah..I've spent a lot of time on the Illnois River, and Sallisaw was my birth place...Mary Wright in Sallisaw will be my first contact when I get set up for giving pigeons another try.

Bob R


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Osiyo glad to have helped hope this gets you a start back in the pigeons.


----------

